# How cold is it at your location?



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

It was 5 degrees Fahrenheit at my house this morning, and it hasn't gotten that much warmer since then. It was so cold that the birds were wearing their ear muffs and scarfs when I went in the loft this morning. In all seriousness, the birds looked fine. They are eating a little more, and the mug warmers are keeping the water from completely icing up. It seems to be bothering me more than them. How's everyones babies doing?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

0 degrees Fahrenheit this morning. Up to a balmy 7 right now. Birds are fine. Like you said eating great. On the other hand woke up to 52 degrees in the house and found out the heater stopped working over night. The igniter went. Thank God for the wood stove. Got that cranked up.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

-11 below zero here in minnesota n i have 5 days old squeakers.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ouch, Hopefully mom and dads keeps them warm.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Monday and Tuesday had highs only in the single digits with lows in the single digits below zero. Wind chills of up to 35 below with wind gusts in excess of 35 to 45 mph in south central Wisconsin. A balmy 18 above with snow showers at 11:40 A.M. Next week we could be close to 40 again. And so it goes. So far, so good! Can't seem to keep the wild bird feeders full enough.


----------



## aulrich (Aug 14, 2012)

-15c or about 5f, a set of squeekers 14 days or so, two other clutches on the go.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

8 degrees here in the Northern Utah.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its 5 degrees here. I have one set of eggs in an experimental heated nest bowl. It should help with the experiment, their due to hatch Tues.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

The high yesterday here in Northern MInnesota was minus 6 F. Supposed to drop to minus 25 F tonight. Right now we have minus two and 30 mph winds. Not pleasant at all but my birds are out of the wind and with plenty of food, they manage.

Jim


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

17 last night and same this am, squeakers 4 of them doing fine But not me too cold LOL


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Its 10* here in the middle of the day today but for the last few days its been -10 to -15 at night. Some said they had down to -20 one morning. One more night of - temps then its going to warm up to + numbers but still well below freezing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

once it gets below 30 it is all the same to me....too cold! not doing much with the birds here in va at 21 degrees as of right now.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

It was between -1 to -5 degrees C the last week, but the rain started today making the temperature 2-4 degrees C. I don't let the weather bother me much anymore thanks to Canada  

Plus we get A LOT of rain here on the west coast being a temperate rainforest and all. I try to enjoy the 4-5 months of the year when it doesn't rain.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

In Northwest Connecticut it was 1F last night. 8 degrees now and dropping.

Hugh


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

Toronto -25 right now


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Monday the high on my digital thermometer was -11. The last several nights lows have been in the -20 to -25 area. I am not too far from Embarrass,Mn where the low this week was -36. I would hate to tell you what the wind chill factor has been, as it has been very windy in addition to the low temps.
The birds do not seem to be much affected by these temps except that if you have young birds in an unheated loft and the parents stop sitting on them at night they will not make it. I plan my breeding schedule accordingly. In many respects I believe that these low temps result in the birds being healthier.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It was in the upper 70s today. Temps just droped a bit in the last week. It has been staying in the low 80s. But I get by...


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

it was 80 today.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

12F last night but with the wind it was much colder


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

its 16 out now in ohio wind chill its around 6 ... its been around -13 all week .. ive had to work out in it all night for the rail road but i lived and made mad $$ .... today was -16 and i was worried about my loft all day ... came home and its a "chilly" 45 degrees in there ha ha ... 

i think one of my birds looked at me kinda funny for being so bundled up when its so HOT in there ... ha ha


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

71 high and 54 low here at southern california. Not too bad.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

1 degree, Mark 4720 is probably happy shes down there and not up here lol


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

It was 75 today and will be in mid 50's tonight brrrrrrr.
I don't know how people can do it 
I would be face down in the snow


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> Ouch, Hopefully mom and dads keeps them warm.


Fortunatly i got an heater in the coop.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The high was 75 today.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Today's high was 7°F, no heater either


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Today's high was 7°F, no heater either


as long as you dont have any hatchly then your bird are 100% okay.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Well today we are experiencing a veritable heat wave. It is -3 at one o'clock. The positive side to living here is no poisonous snakes, no fire ants, no African bees, no scorpions and very few poisonous spiders. We do have too many bleeding heart liberals and too many poisonous snake politicians and bureaucrats however.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It only got down to 7 degrees at my location. I did lose one week old baby bird. Apparently the parents could not cover two babies in the nest, as they were big babies. 

After that, I started bringing the babies into my home at midnight, nest bowl and all. Then I put them back in their spots in the loft, the next morning around 10 am. This method worked fine, but what I forgot is that babies "back out" of their nest bowls to defecate.  Had a little mess on our laundry room counter.

My wife was not happy.

I can't wait until global warming kicks in. My place will be the new prime beach property, worth millions.

Oh, wait.... First I need a beach. Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## AlysonTrue (Oct 11, 2012)

It's about 6 degrees here in Maine....we brought our (two) birds into the sunroom and eventually into the house a couple weeks ago when temps went below zero for a week...they do seem to prefer the comfort and privacy of their outside loft to the smaller accomodations for inside....Big snow storm expected for tonight and tomorrow so they will be moving to the sunroom again this afternoon.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, a blizzard is predicted here today. Possibly 3 feet of snow and high winds.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I sure hope that everyone will be safe warm & dry.


----------



## RogerD (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my first winter of breeding a young bird team. Trying hard to keep waters from freezing and when water spills freezing on contact on loft floor. Yesterday we were just above freezing so I cleaned the loft good. Today 8" snow. I am glad we will have an early Spring according to the PA hog.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Granny Smith said:


> Yes, a blizzard is predicted here today. Possibly 3 feet of snow and high winds.


We're not going to get as much snow as you guys up in Mass. only 12" to 18" because it's starting out as rain. But it'll turn over to snow in a few hours and we're suposed to have a blizzard aswell. I'm glad I'll finally get to use the 30" snow blower I got a few years ago on a real storm.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck to all you guys in the east coast.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

its warm here i Grande Prairie, 2 all the way down to -10*C i know it will get cold one more time before spring. i have two friends that have eggs and young babies already. hows every one else doing? i m going to get my birds down on eggs in March?


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*snow cold*

We broked a record here in Wis with 9 striagt days of meaurable snow. We have a 20" base so we are good for a while. We have had temps from -17F to +40F. I have 12 yb in the YB loft with 12 banded in the last 4 or 5 days.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Where are you at in Wisconsin? North, central, southern?


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*where*



almondman said:


> Where are you at in Wisconsin? North, central, southern?


I guess you would call it South Central, South east of La Crosse, North west of Madison.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Bright, sunny and 17 deg here in south central Pa. The storm just dropped some rain/snow mix lastnight but gone this morning.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks like there's about 2 feet of snow outside now. I have not checked on the birds yet. I covered some of the loft opening with plywood because the snow was blowing sideways. This is going to take me about 3 hours to clean up.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

18 Degrees this morning. Isn't it March 18th??? I have already put all of my water heaters away. What a pain. I hope the breeders sit tight on their eggs.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

This has been a long tough winter here. It started out warmer than normal with little snow, but that changed to much very cold weather with a lot of snow. We had a fresh 6 inches on the ground Saturday morning that arrived overnight. Yesterday the low was minus 10 and high in the teens. Low this morning in teens as we have another 3 to 6 inches forecast, and it has started snowing now. Forecast for high is 16 on Tues and 17 on Wed, but we are supposed to get back up to high of 32 by next Sunday.
On the positive side, no poisonous snakes, no scorpions, no fire ants, no African bees.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

31 degrees at 6:25AM in Denver


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

35 F just enough snow and rain to keep me out of the woods, I really enjoy cutting fire wood and haven't been able to for about 3 weeks. I did think ahead I have 10 or so cords that need to be split.
Dave


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Dave I have not been in the woooods for quite some time, as I don't want to leave a four foot tall stump or dig four feet of snow away from each tree trunk. If you don't mind you could cut an extra few cords and haul it up here. I would even split it myself.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I went to Minnesota once in the winter the temp 22 below zero the whole week I was there, you people are crazy, now I go to Texas.
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

28 degrees w/1-4 inches expected in Wisconsin @ 9:10 a.m. Getting really tired of this "prolonged" winter. At least the skiers, boarders, and sno-mobilers should be happy.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It is 43 degrees at 7:45 am, supposed to hit 73 today.


----------



## RogerD (Jul 12, 2012)

*Cold just North of the Motor City*

This AM 18 degrees all is well in the loft birds sitting tight on eggs and some with day olds. Water is heated and the only thing not freezing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> It is 43 degrees at 7:45 am, supposed to hit 73 today.[/QUOTE
> 
> I should take a vacation and visit you for the next 2 weeks, we are not going to get up to your morning low.
> Dave


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

-15 degrees cel. weather man lied to us here, its snowed a foot or two last week


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

crazy pete, you said take a vacation cuz your not going to get up to there morning low, GEE MAN I GOT FEET OF SNOW, I THINK I GOTTA GO TO THE STATES FOR A WEEK OR TWO any where is warmer than here. i just want my birds to start getting on eggs.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't mind the snow, my bones just don't like the cold.
Dave


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

lol, i hear ya when it hits 40 below here for a month people and equipment dont work quite the same. my friend had a few metal peaces put in he had to move the cold just to much.

the birds handle it as long as there out of the wind, i built a new loft with a heater in it to keep the chill off them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to heat my loft in the winter, they say the birds don't need it, I think it helps the babies and it helps me.
Dave


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

helps me too, i like being bin there more


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

almondman said:


> 28 degrees w/1-4 inches expected in Wisconsin @ 9:10 a.m. Getting really tired of this "prolonged" winter. At least the skiers, boarders, and sno-mobilers should be happy.


Im by Lake Michigan(WI) and we have around 3 inches now, 32'F


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> bbcdon said:
> 
> 
> > It is 43 degrees at 7:45 am, supposed to hit 73 today.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish I could, it's breeding season and my wife wouldn't get any babies banded. You live up in gold country, ever do any prospecting?
Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

This aint cool!!!!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Southtown, don't you just love the global warming? The forecast high here today is 32 degrees and that is a heat wave related to the past few weeks. Avg. seasonal snowfall here is 85" & we have about surpassed that with the prospect for more.
I keep telling people that I will believe in global warming when I see palm trees growing along the shores of Park Point on Lake Superior.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

You wouldn't know it's going to be April in one week. We still have plenty of the white stuff and it's 32 right now. Our first race is April 19.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Got 6" of new white Demon Dust here last night,Sh*t


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

White here in va too, next weekend in the 60s....thank goodness. I have never seen such a slow spring here.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

38 and partly sunny in upstate NY. Actually feels real good outside right now


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Gunna be 50 by the end of the week the snow will melt!!!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im tired of all this snow allready. Give me HEAT.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll deal with the snow, the cold, and the wind I'm not ready for heat just yet. We really don't need the drought we had lest year. If any of you hunt shrooms, if we don't get much heat it should be a good year.

Our first race is the 19 of April and I can't wait to start training, but is has to be above freezing first. The birds don't mind the cold so much, I usually strap the create to the back of my Harley, and it's to cold for me. lol


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Won't be getting out the classic Harley or Triumph any time soon.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy spring!
After digging the loft door out 3 times yesterday!
View attachment 27252


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh and I can not forget my big tough dog 

View attachment 27253


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

So you guys just got another snow storm? I hope it doesn't make it this far east. I've had enough.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Granny Smith said:


> So you guys just got another snow storm? I hope it doesn't make it this far east. I've had enough.


21" so far and it's still coming down!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

What part of sd are you from ??


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow reading all this cold weather I really hate to say but here is 82*f right now at 6:15 pm it usually runs here between 70 to 90*f I wonder how cold it gets in those loft with snow on top of them, and do you all toss them birds at 5 or 10 deg Fahrenheit?


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

swagg said:


> What part of sd are you from ??


Mid west rapid city


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

That storm went south of me but it is hitting southern Minnesota right now. Glad it stayed south. We still have 12-16 inches of snow left from all winter. I live in lake country and talked to a fisherman last weekend and there was still 42 inches of ice on the lakes. Average ice out date is usually around April 15. We will be lucky if the ice is off the lakes by May 15 this year. Heard on the radio today that we will set a record this year for the latest date for the temperature to reach 50 degrees F. It hasn't yet and not expected to for at least 10 more days, maybe longer. I think I might have to build a house on my land near Ocala FL.

Jim


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Do you all toss your birds out in this cold weather I don't mean loft flying I mean say 30 or 40 mile tosses With extreme cold weather?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't. I'll wait until it is at least in the 60's........which this year might be the middle of July.

Jim


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I let my birds out to fly today but I don't start old bird tosses till next month even then it will be them warming up for Topeka !


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

chayi said:


> Do you all toss your birds out in this cold weather I don't mean loft flying I mean say 30 or 40 mile tosses With extreme cold weather?


Some guys will say fly them at 40 degrees or above. They will fly when its cold but the snow covered ground messes with their homing ability and good birds can easily get lost. Its funny though that the wild pigeons don't have problems with winter flight , but I guess if they don't fly they don't eat ether.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

My birds hate landing on a snow covered roof but go figure 25" of snow and my roof is clear!


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

A little off topic, but it is in the mid 20s here this morning and we have a fresh 18+ inches of snow on the ground. Total snow fall over this winter is over 10 feet, and we are not out of the woods yet as they say.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Our first Old Bird race is 05/04/2013. With the winter weather still hanging around no one I know has trained down the road yet. People are trying to condition their birds by loft flying but this weather is killing any hopes for a good start in Racing. If we miss the first few weeks of racing we jump out to the 300 and 400 mile stations. I really don't know what to think or even how to make a plan of attack. I tried a few weeks ago to get my birds down the road but had a bad toss from 5 miles with 50% snow. Now we're back to 100% snow. ??? To stay on topic it's sunny today and 41 degrees fahrenheit. That's 5 C to the rest of the world, and that will be the high today.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow. You guys in the upper Midwest are getting hammered. This winter just won't end for you. 

We're shipping for our first race tonight. A lot of guys aren't ready to go because of the weather.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Truth be told - I would rather have the snow and cold than what your state has experienced over the past week. I hope you and yours are all alright.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

almondman said:


> Truth be told - I would rather have the snow and cold than what your state has experienced over the past week. I hope you and yours are all alright.


Yes, it's been a crazy week. I was actually in Boston on the day of the bombing. Fortunately, I was not near the finish line of the race.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you are okay.


----------

